# Phantom parted



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2014)

At the risk of throwing fuel on the fire here is what appears to have been a pretty nice original Phantom blown up--but hey its only a Schwinn right? V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...ultDomain_0&hash=item20e7ba9e1f#ht_111wt_1094


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2014)

WoW! Now that's parting out a bike! Need a complete springer?? Gonna have to win a few bids...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...528?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7c279c8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...909?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7c267bd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7c0ebe7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7bb061b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7c43287

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7c28df9


----------



## bike (Jun 25, 2014)

*when it it is over*

maybe someone will tab the totals less feees.....see if it was a smart economic move.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 25, 2014)

*well done*

something for everyone, lots of bike parts available,4 days to go and a bunch of activity -a very small part of the bicycle world community cares , most want what they want, when they want it ,crying and complaining about parting out bikes will not stop it ,.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Check out his completed listings.. He parted out a nice original one-owner Murray Fleet Line recently too


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 25, 2014)

Aaaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!!!!!! 

Darcie


----------



## walter branche (Jun 25, 2014)

*very good*

he made out well on the murray , revealing this info ,makes more people motivated to butcher bikes,. none of the complainers would ever pay up for the murray or the schwinn , its like flogging a dead horse , to part or not to part is not the question,.how many cabers care,?? how many do not care??  most only care for what they want ,what they get , .most  cut down and act like what you have is junk ,or other complaints ,. again , who really cares , either you buy it or not .read some of the comments on the cabe , its only a few people ,and most of the time they are cutting each other down ,it seems to be a big party or game , . not funny ,not even entertaining ,


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 25, 2014)

*Are the caber's going to tak on the world of ebay part sellers?*

Are the cabers going to take on the world of ebay part sellers?
Why start these type of postings again?
I think it gives a very poor image of cabers and the web site.


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Why start these type of postings again?




Because someone feels like talking about it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2014)

walter branche said:


> something for everyone, lots of bike parts available,4 days to go and a bunch of activity -a very small part of the bicycle world community cares , most want what they want, when they want it ,crying and complaining about parting out bikes will not stop it ,.




Not crying or complaining Walter just diming out another scumbag POS in my eyes. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Jun 25, 2014)

*does not matter to me*



Freqman1 said:


> Not crying or complaining Walter just diming out another scumbag POS in my eyes. V/r Shawn



I think its all funny for awhile ,now it seems o c d ,it really does not make a bit of difference... the majority of people do not care , as long as they get what they want or need , .. good luck to everyone who buys almost complete bikes ,, it will be a sad day when you can not buy anything to complete your machine ,because of your constitution !! I do not think it is fair to judge , anyone , .. the passion of purchase ,and buyers /sellers remorse is always going to be a part of all hobbies and business. there should be a list of cabers who will not purchase a part ,if there is a list or outing of people who sell parts , . it is easier to sell and ship the parts , each part gets its own package ,that way ,it all stays nice ,, .as i mentioned , i do not care , what anyone does , nothing will ever change or be different , this has been going on for many years , .. good luck out there in the world of want and need .pb


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 25, 2014)

It's a rough world out there with the state of the economy.......:eek:

Money $$$$ usually plays out in the end.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Based on what I've seen lately with prices realized for both better bikes and parts I'd say the economy has rebounded at least a little! There have been a lot of high end bikes move around lately and they didn't linger long. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jun 25, 2014)

*Man I had a big bid to go on the end for the headlight*



Fltwd57 said:


> Check out his completed listings.. He parted out a nice original one-owner Murray Fleet Line recently too




he ended the auction and put it up bin for someone- dum!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 25, 2014)

walter branche said:


> ...it really does not make a bit of difference... the majority of people do not care.... nothing will ever change or be different , this has been going on for many years...




Well I don't know about that.... since posting the "So Disgusted.." story 2 days ago (The B6 heard around the world!  ) on our NickinatorsVintageBicycles Facebook page, we have had:

3,434 views
33 comments
29 shares (with 100's of additional comments)
70 likes.
37 personal messages

....ALL with the view point that parting nice original bikes was a sad and frustrating thing. The messages are still coming in. That makes me feel a bit better!

Some confessed they had never really thought that deeply about it before, but they would now, also some new to the hobby had very good questions ...so NO-We can't change every person that would rather have the change in their pocket, but we can change some (already have!), and that is a step in the right direction.

BTW- I don't know where all of you folks live, but here in Minnesota, and the Midwest in general, we literally have thousands of good parts bikes!
NO shortage of parts! Just takes a bit  more work to suss them out.

My last post on this thread/subject- it's all been said.... 

Darcie-out


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2014)

I like the line in this guys listing."It's only original once"
 Yeah, once it gets into your hands. Now it's scattered to the four winds.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 25, 2014)

*It's only original once...*

"It's only original once..." has a certain ring to it that makes it memorable.


----------



## bike (Jun 25, 2014)

*Buyers union*

they had it in the 1890s pool your money and buy the orig and keep till somone will buy from the group-sign a contract no parting.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 26, 2014)

*highwheel spade grips*










Hi, PAUL ,,how much are the spade grip handles ??,, do you know who made them??  very interested , !!let me know ,,thank you walter branche  branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------

